# secure linprocfs inside a Jail



## minimike (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there,

It is possible like for procfs to secure mount linprocfs inside a jail?
Currently I'm playing again with Debian kFreeBSD inside jails. Debian mounts linprocfs on /proc and applications like PostgreSQL 9 needs them.


----------



## fbsd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

I would think that if you can do what you want on the host then it should also work in a jail.


----------



## minimike (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah that works but is not secure an a possible securityleak


----------

